# SMD lights for SD70 - flag



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi folks,

I admit, I have stolen the idea, but wanted to show you the result anyway.
Illuminated the flag with three SMDs on each side, trackpowered.
Enjoy the pixs.


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks great!

Does the actual unit have such lights? It should so that the night never sets on the flag... Although as it is just an image...


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks awsome!!!!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics Stefan 

You need to enter one or all of them in the photo contest 

Randy


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope no real lights on the ! to ! RR loco. Later RJD


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Doesn't the real ones have step lights. 

I saw this when driving cross country at night, all the engines in a consist had lighted steps.


----------

